

A Journey to the Extreme Fringe of International Basketball - pmcpinto
http://grantland.com/features/jon-solomon-profile-german-basketball-import-exposure-tour-international-players/

======
eitally
This was a great read, thanks for sharing it. One thing I wondered throughout,
though, is why these guys couldn't get better contracts if their haphazard
team romped all over Germany, clobbering most of the local pro teams they
played?

